# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  از شما کسی دچار وحشت زدگی یا حمله شدید اضطراب میشه؟

## strang

سلام به همگی دوستان
تصمیم گرفتم امروز بیام انجمن شجاعتمو جمع کنم 
و یه سوال بپرسم

از شما کسی دچار پانیک اتک میشه 
چطور تونستین حلش بکنید

من سالها افسردگی داشتم و خودمو به اون راه میزدم و بی توجه بهش بودم یه حسی از درون نمیذاشت فرو بپاشم شده بود چند بار حالم خیلی بد باشه ولی این بار خیلی بدتر شدم یه سه هفته ای میشه کاملا تو اتاقم یه روزایی کاملا میخوابم یه موقعهاییم دو روز بیدارم بیرون نمیتونم برم حمام میرم حمله بهم دست میده بیشتر شبا با پتو میرم پشت بوم انگار تو خونه نمیتونم نفس بکشم لطفا لطفا اگر تجربه ای دارید کمک کنید
اوضاع خوبی ندارم و مشاورم نمیتونم برم
خانواده ام خبر ندارن 
سالهاست نمیدونن
فکر میکنن اینها رفتارهامه حوصله ندارم باهاشون حرف بزنم همش خوابم کم اشتها شدم همش یه طرف اینکه دیگه هیچ حسی ندارم حالم رو خرابتر میکنه اگه کسی کنارم گریه کنه هم هیچ حسی ندارم چند روز پیش مامانم میگفت اگه من بمیرم یه زنگ میزنی میگی متاسفم
چون تو این چند سال خیلی ازشون فاصله گرفتم بعد از یه اتفاق تو خانواده که من خاک برسر تنها کسیم که ازش خبر داشت و افسردگیم تو بلوغ تو مدرسه که تا اخر پیش دانشگاهیم بولیای مدرسه ول کن نبودن دروغ چرا... دوبارم میخواستم خودکشی کنم ولی الان هیچ حسی دیگه ندارم یه زمانی خیلییی گریه میکردم الان دیگه گریه ام نمیتونم بکنم خستم خیلی خسته 
دوست دارم ادامه بدم چند تاکنکور خراب کردم چندسال تو اتاق بودم و همه فکر میکردن درس میخونم 
امیدوارم این اولین بار و اخرین باری باشه که اینا رو گفتم 
دمتون گرم که خوندید

----------


## diligent

> سلام به همگی دوستان
> تصمیم گرفتم امروز بیام انجمن شجاعتمو جمع کنم 
> و یه سوال بپرسم
> 
> از شما کسی دچار پانیک اتک میشه 
> چطور تونستین حلش بکنید
> 
> من سالها افسردگی داشتم و خودمو به اون راه میزدم و بی توجه بهش بودم یه حسی از درون نمیذاشت فرو بپاشم شده بود چند بار حالم خیلی بد باشه ولی این بار خیلی بدتر شدم یه سه هفته ای میشه کاملا تو اتاقم یه روزایی کاملا میخوابم یه موقعهاییم دو روز بیدارم بیرون نمیتونم برم حمام میرم حمله بهم دست میده بیشتر شبا با پتو میرم پشت بوم انگار تو خونه نمیتونم نفس بکشم لطفا لطفا اگر تجربه ای دارید کمک کنید
> اوضاع خوبی ندارم و مشاورم نمیتونم برم
> ...


من تجربه اش رو نداشتم ولی تنها کسی که میتونه کمکت کنه یه مشاور خوبه شاید نیاز باشه دارو هم مصرف کنی 
مشکلی که ازش حرف میزنی درمانش اینجا و اکسپلور گوگل نیستش. با خونواده ات درمیون بذار انشالا زودتر بهبود پیدا کنی بیای اینجا از موفقیت هات بگی

----------


## mohammad1381

ببینید دوست عزیز،افسردگی چندین نوع داره،ولی اون چیزی که مردم بهش میگن افسردگی،همون افسردگی حاد هستش(افسردگی فصلی داریم،افسردگی غم از دست دادن چیزی و افسردگی حسرت و...داریم)ولی با چیزایی که شما نوشتید احتمالا(ولی بازم باید پزشک تشخیص بده)افسردگی حاد هستش
بهترین راه درمانش هم روانپزشک هستش و خوردن دارو(کسی که افسردگی حاد میگیره،نمیتونه خود به خود خودش رو درمان کنه!)
پ ن:در ضمن،قبل از اینکه بدتر بشه،سریعا به پزشک مراجعه بفرمایید

----------


## Fawzi

هیچکس اینجا نمیتونه کمکت کنه جز اینکه حرفای قشنگ تحویل بدن و مثل مسکن در کوتاه مدت اثر کنه .
پشت کنکور موندن و حبس کردن تو اتاق خودش افسردگی هس
دیگه بقیه مسائلتم که باعث شده هیکل غول افسردگیت روز ب روز گنده تر شه  :Yahoo (21): 

فرش زیر پاتو بفروش خرج سلامتیت کن ! برای سلامتیت هیچ بهونه ای نیار! بخدا حیفه ادم تو جوون ترین سن ممکنش لذت نبره از دنیای خودش!

----------


## reza2018

سلام،عزیز حتما برو پیش روان شناس یا روان پزشک تا اولا مشخص بشه اصلا مشکلی هست یا نه و مشکل چیه  اگر هم احیانا مشکلی هست تحت درمان قرار بگیری و مشکل حل بشه.
راستی اصلا به چیزایی که توی اینترنت میخونی اعتماد نکن و از روی نوشته های سایت ها نتیجه گیری نکن که چون این علایم رو دارم پس حتما فلان بیماری رو هم دارم....حتما پیش پزشک برو.
برای تاکید 3 باره میگم،حتما حتما برو پیش روان پزشک یا روان شناس(ممکن اصلا مشکلی نباشه و اینا همش فکر و خیال باشه!)

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*با سلام چون نمیشه نظر تخصصی داد حتمن به روان درمانگر مراجعه کنید و بدونید اگر به همین منوال ادامه پیدا کنه به هیچ عنوان خوب نمیشید و اوضاع بدتر میشه  و برای ده بار هم کنکور بدید هیچ نتیجه ای حاصل نمیشه تا روان ادم سالم نباشه هیچ موفقیتی نمیتونه بدست بیاره 
باور های غلط قرص نخوردن رو بزارین کنار و اگر دکترتون داد حتمن مصرف کنید 
به حرف روان درمانگرو روانپزشک گوش کنید 
اختلال هایی مثل اسکیزوفرمی و پارانویید که مثل این مسئله شما هستن تقریبا،  با خوددرمانی حل نمیشن که اگر میشد این سالها درست میشد 
اگرم نمیخواین کسی از درمان شما باخبر بشه میتونید از متخصص های اعصاب و روان و  رواندرمانگر های اسنپ استفاده کنید 
امیدوارم بهتر و بهتر شین  
...............*

----------


## strang

ممنون از همتون
نوشتن اینجا با قبول کردنش همراه بود من سالهاست میجنگم که حالم خوبه ولی انگار هی به هر نقطه سکونی میرسی ماره دوباره نیش میزنه میوفتی پایین
اینی که الان اینجا نوشتم فکر نکنید بخاطر از سرباز کردن درس و زندگی و هرچیه من یه مدت حتی پیج داشتم دستسازه های خومو میفروختم ولی ولش کردم دلم میخواد برای یه لحظه جمجمو باز کنم مغزمو بندازم تو اب سرد

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سلام به همگی دوستان
> تصمیم گرفتم امروز بیام انجمن شجاعتمو جمع کنم 
> و یه سوال بپرسم
> 
> از شما کسی دچار پانیک اتک میشه 
> چطور تونستین حلش بکنید
> 
> من سالها افسردگی داشتم و خودمو به اون راه میزدم و بی توجه بهش بودم یه حسی از درون نمیذاشت فرو بپاشم شده بود چند بار حالم خیلی بد باشه ولی این بار خیلی بدتر شدم یه سه هفته ای میشه کاملا تو اتاقم یه روزایی کاملا میخوابم یه موقعهاییم دو روز بیدارم بیرون نمیتونم برم حمام میرم حمله بهم دست میده بیشتر شبا با پتو میرم پشت بوم انگار تو خونه نمیتونم نفس بکشم لطفا لطفا اگر تجربه ای دارید کمک کنید
> اوضاع خوبی ندارم و مشاورم نمیتونم برم
> ...





> هیچکس اینجا نمیتونه کمکت کنه جز اینکه حرفای قشنگ تحویل بدن و مثل مسکن در کوتاه مدت اثر کنه .
> پشت کنکور موندن و حبس کردن تو اتاق خودش افسردگی هس
> دیگه بقیه مسائلتم که باعث شده هیکل غول افسردگیت روز ب روز گنده تر شه 
> 
> فرش زیر پاتو بفروش خرج سلامتیت کن ! برای سلامتیت هیچ بهونه ای نیار! بخدا حیفه ادم تو جوون ترین سن ممکنش لذت نبره از دنیای خودش!








اره متاسفانه ، کنکور هرچی معضل و درد و ضعف که در یه شخص هستش رو در سال کنکور یا بدتر میکنه یا به رخ میکشه ! افسرده رو افسرده تر میکنه . خواب الو  رو خواب الوده تر میکنه / چاق رو هم چاق تر

----------


## melodii

متاسفانه شما دچار بیماری دو قطبی شدید . در اسرع وقت به روانپزشک مراجعه کنید

----------


## n3gin2000

سلام عزیزم وقت بخیر
ببینیداولاکه پانیک فقط اسمش ترسناکه وگرنه بین روانشناساوروانپزشکهابعنوا  ن سرماخوردگی عصبی شناخته میشه دوماشماکه به روانکاومراجعه نکردیدازکجامیدونیدافسردگی یاپانیک دارید؟این تغییرات که گفتیدخواب زیادوبی حوثلگی وکم اشتهایی تغییرات شایع دوران بلوغه که متاسفانه برای برخی ازافرادتامدتهابعدازاتمام دوره بلوغ باقی میمونه عوامل تنش زامیتونه باعث ماندگاری این تغییرات درافرادبعدازاتمام این دوران بشه.
شرایط وجوکنکورهم طوری هست که میتونه استرس وتنش روخیلی زیادبکنه مخصوصااگه شمابااطرافیانتون دچارمشاجرات بشید
ببینیدمن فکرمیکنم تغییراتی که میفرمایبدمربوط به افسردگی فصلی باشه که ممکنه توفواصل مشخصی هززندگیتون به دلایل شخصی که خودتون میدونیددچارحملات عصبی شده باشید
حالاراهکارچیه؟ببینیدتحقیق  ات ثابت کرده اندورزش روزانه خیلی میتونه کمک کننده باشه سعی کنیدصبح هااولین کاری که میکنبدنیم ساعت ورزش کنیدچون الان شماکنکورداریدوزمان زیادی نداریدنیازی به ورزسهای سنگین نیست امادرهرتمرین حتمااین دوتانکته رورعایت کنیدتمرینات قبل ازورزش یعنی گرم کردن وتمرینات بعدازورزش یعنی سردکردن که بهترین شکلش تمرینات کششی هست روحتمابه مدت7دقیقه هرکدوم انجام بدیدبعدش دوش آب گرم بگیرید
تمرین های ذهنی مثل محاسبات انجام بدید
هرتایم که درس میخونیدحتماایتراحت کنیدحالایاقدم بزنیدیادرازبکشیدوچشماتون ببندیدچندتانفی عمیق بکشیدوذهنتون ازهرچیزی که آزارتون میده خالی کنید
ب تمرین دیگه مثلاروزانه10دقیقه بزاریدبرای پرداختن ب مسائلی ک ذهنتون روموقع درس خوندن مشغول مبکنن اونهاروروی کاغذبنوییبدبعدس به هرراهی ک فکرمبکنیدبهتره اونهاروازبین ببریدوباخودتون تکرارکنیداین موانع ذهنی بایدنابودبشن مثل الان .
هیچوقت به شکست فکرنکنیدچون فکرشکست خودب خودپالسهای منفی بعدی روهم دنبال خودش میاره.خداروشکرکنیدوب دیگران اهمیت ندیدبرنامه هاتون روبرای هیچکس نگیداجازه بدیدانگیزه توقلبتون باسه اگه باعلاقه کارتون انجام بدبدمطمئن باسیدبازدهی چندین بدابرمیشه.
درنهایت وتاکیدمیکنم آخرین راه روبعنوان استفاده ازداروهای ضدافسردگی قراربدیدکه اون هم حتمابایدزیرنظرپزشک روانکاویاروانپزشک باشه.
موفق باشید :22:

----------


## mahsakiasi

_متاسفانه من حدود یک سال پیش آخر شب ها به این حمله ها دچار میشدم و بطور ناگهانی وحشت میکردم نفسم تنگ میشد و حس میکردم الانه که بمیرم و وحشتم دوچندان میشد حتی تا یمدت طولانی شبا مامانم مجبور میشد کنارم بخوابه...
اول باید علتشو بطور کامل ریشه یابی کنید برای من علتش تفکرات سمی بود که آخر شبا سراغم میومد و تا حدی پیش میرفت که به حمله پانیک تبدیل میشد کم کم سعی کردم کنارشون بزارم با اینکه خیلی اون تفکرات واسم ناخوشایند بودن بازم انگار ترک کردنشون واسم سخت بود ولی با هر بدبختی که بود سعی میکردم دیگه هیچ فکری نداشته باشم و اروم بخوابم
خلاصه که دیگه الان از بین رفته درسته هنوز بعضی وقتا شبا با وحشت از خواب بلند میشم ولی اقلا دیگه حس مرگ و تنگی نفس رو ندارم...همینم خیلی خوبه
خدایا شکرت_

----------


## prince

متاسفانه فرهنگ نادرست و عدم پرداختن رسانه ها و فرهنگ سازي (سريال و فيلم و اخبار خيلي موثره رو مردم)باعث شده كه اطلاعات كافي به مردم نرسه و ديد اشتباهي حتي در بين افراد تحصيل به بيماري ها ي روان وجود داشته باشه. بيماري هاي روان كاملا جدي هستن و نياز به معاينه و بررسي و درمان دارن .همون طور كه بيماري جسم رو نميشه با مطالعه تو نت يا كتاب توسط خود فرد تشخيص داد برا بيماري روانم اين صادقه اما معمولا افراد اينو قبول ندارن .تب ، سرفه ، سرگيجه ،ضعف ، دل درد و... علايم جسمي هست كه تو بيماري هاي جسمي ديده ميشه و ممكنه از يه سرماخودگي يا كم خوني ساده باشه تا سرطان و بيماري هاي جدي و بايد پزشك تشخيص بده .هزيون، توهم، احساسات ناخوشايند، سردرگمي، اختلالات خواب و اشتها مشكل در برقراري ارتباط و... از علايم بيماري هاي روانه كه ميتونه تعداد زيادي بيماري رو شامل بشه حتي گاهي يه بيماري جسميه وعلايم رواني بروز ميده مثل تومور ها يا مشكلات هوروموني وغدد و بايد توسط پزشك بازم معاينه و تشخيص انجام بشه .پس شما توان فهميدن مشكل خودتون رو نداريد و بايد به يه پزشك ترجيحا روان پزشك برا شروع مراجعه كنيد تا مشكلتون رو بررسي كنه و تشخيص درست بده .جاي تاسفه جامعه به دل درد بيشتر از علامتي مثل افسردگي واكنش نشون ميده علتشم اينه فك ميكنن بيمار روان ديوونست و مايه شرم اما اصلا اين طور نيست درصد زيادي از جامعه دارن اين بيماري هارو تو سطوح مختلف و اكثرا درمان هاي خوب و موثري دارن .براتون ارزوي سلامتي و شادكامي دارم

----------


## fatemehs77h

> ترکیب افسردگی با کنکور سمی ترین چیزیه که تجربه اش میکنم.نزدیک به ۵ ساله ک افسردگی دارم و تابه حال چندین بار تا یک قدمی خودکشی رفتم و برگشتم .چندین بار به خانواده اعلام کردم که من افسردگی دارم اما نمیدونم چرا خانواده های ایرانی درمقابل پذیرش این موضوع مقاومت میکنن و حقیقتا از توان یه فرد افسرده خارجه که بخواد با خانواده درمورد این موضوع جدل کنه پس بیخیال میشه.منم بیخیال شدم هرروز بیشتر تو این بیماری غرق شدم.اولین کنکورم سال ۹۵ بود که چندین ماه قبل کنکورم افسردگیم شروع شده بود کنکور ک خراب کردم افسردگیم بیشتر شد زیربار حرف های بقیه و خانواده بودم ک تصمیم گرفتم پشت کنکوری بشم چون واقعا بچه درس خون و زرنگی بودم معدل نهاییم ۱۹.۸۴ بود نمیتونستم هررشته ای برم. افسردگیم نمیزاشت صبح ها از خواب بیدارشم و درس بخونم اصلا انرژی نداشتم احساس لذت درونم مرده بود. افسردگی ۵ سال از زندگی و جوونیمو ازم گرفت من هرسال باهمین وضع چون خانوادم فکرمیکردن دارم درس میخونم سرجلسه  کنکور حاضرمیشدم و ساعت ۹ برمیگشتم خونه. اینا رو گفتم ک بدونی شرایط تو رو کامل درک میکنم. تو یه مقاله خوندم ک ۵۰ درصد افسردگی ها به مرور زمان رفع میشن اما ۵۰ درصد بقیه نیاز به مراجعه پیش روانشناس و روانپزشک دارن .اگه میتونی به پزشک مراجعه کن و خودتو نجات بده.افسردگی من مثل ۵۰درصد اول بود ویه مدته کمترشده البته خودمم دارم سعی میکنم باهاش مقابله کنم. صبح ها نسبت ب گذشته زودتربیدار میشم درس خوندنمو برای کنکور شروع کردم که خیلی خیلی سخته . ببین خودت میتونی کاری برای خودت بکنی یا نه مثلا سبک زندگیتوتغییر بدی و... اگه نه ازکسی کمک بگیر .افسردگی بدترین تجربه زندگیمه ۲۲سالمه و خیلی از زندگی عقبم شاید مسخره باشه اما من هنوز موبایل ندارم چون  ازخانوادم خواسته بودم هروقت رفتم دانشگاه برام بخرن هنوزم ک دانشگاه نرفتم همه مسخرم میکنن .


آیا شما منی؟ :Yahoo (77): انگار دقیقا زندگی منو نوشتن. :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (21): ولی من امسال رفتم دانشگاه کنارش دارم می خونم خدایی افسردگیم خیلییییییییی بهتر شده.اصن انگار نه انگار.منم دکتر نرفتم فقط رفتم دانشگاه اصلا کلن روحیه م خوب شده. :Yahoo (76): دقیقا داستان منو نوشتی. امیدوارم موفق باشی عزیزم :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Maneli

از ته قلبم برات آرزوی آرامش وسلامتی میکنم :Yahoo (1): 
همین طور که دوستان گفتن قدم اول مراجعه به روانشناس هستش برو پیش کسی که علمی کمک ات کنه
با خانواده ات دوست باش اون ها مهم ترین آدم هایی هستن که میتونن کمک ات کنن :Yahoo (1): 
ولی به نظرم دست کم امسال این کنکور رو رهاش کن برو سمت کاری که دوست داری هنر موسیقی زبان حتی رقص و... :Yahoo (1): 
بیخیال گذشته ها زندگی حال رو دریاب :Yahoo (1): 
موفق و شاد باشی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mohammad1381

یه چیز دیگه هست که نگفتم:
آیا واقعا میخواید درمانش کنید(چون بعضی ها از همین افسردگی رو به زندگی عادی ترجیح میدهند و به اونا قدرت میده)؟

----------


## Sina Nmt

پیشنهاد من مراجعه اورژانسی به روانپزشک و بعد این که پزشک بر اساس تشخیص دارو تجویز کرد یه دوره روان‌درمانی میتونه بهترین مکمل باشه

----------


## ali_12

اصلا نگران نباشید.به راحتی و مثل آب خوردن با دارو این مشکل قابله حله.فقط کافیه حتما پیش یک دکتر روانپزک برین.در اثر به هم خوردن تعادل مواد شیمیایی در مغز ایجاد میشه و خیلی ها هم تجربش کردن.
این اتفاقات برای خیلی از ما آدمهای روی زمین اتفاق می افته و طبیعیه پس حتما با خانواده در میان بگذارین.شاید بتونم به جرات بگم با علم و داروی جدید پنیک اتک درمانش مثل درمان یک سرماخوردگی عادی است و هر چه زودتر درمان کمکمی بگیرین سریع تر خوب میشین و حتما پیگیری کنین
در کنارش از تنفس عمیق و ورزش هم غافل نباشین

----------


## MehranWilson

واسه درمان پانیک باید به روانپزشک یا روانشناس مراجعه کنی

----------


## strang

> سلام عزیزم وقت بخیر
> ببینیداولاکه پانیک فقط اسمش ترسناکه وگرنه بین روانشناساوروانپزشکهابعنوا  ن سرماخوردگی عصبی شناخته میشه دوماشماکه به روانکاومراجعه نکردیدازکجامیدونیدافسردگی یاپانیک دارید؟این تغییرات که گفتیدخواب زیادوبی حوثلگی وکم اشتهایی تغییرات شایع دوران بلوغه که متاسفانه برای برخی ازافرادتامدتهابعدازاتمام دوره بلوغ باقی میمونه عوامل تنش زامیتونه باعث ماندگاری این تغییرات درافرادبعدازاتمام این دوران بشه.
> شرایط وجوکنکورهم طوری هست که میتونه استرس وتنش روخیلی زیادبکنه مخصوصااگه شمابااطرافیانتون دچارمشاجرات بشید
> ببینیدمن فکرمیکنم تغییراتی که میفرمایبدمربوط به افسردگی فصلی باشه که ممکنه توفواصل مشخصی هززندگیتون به دلایل شخصی که خودتون میدونیددچارحملات عصبی شده باشید
> حالاراهکارچیه؟ببینیدتحقیق  ات ثابت کرده اندورزش روزانه خیلی میتونه کمک کننده باشه سعی کنیدصبح هااولین کاری که میکنبدنیم ساعت ورزش کنیدچون الان شماکنکورداریدوزمان زیادی نداریدنیازی به ورزسهای سنگین نیست امادرهرتمرین حتمااین دوتانکته رورعایت کنیدتمرینات قبل ازورزش یعنی گرم کردن وتمرینات بعدازورزش یعنی سردکردن که بهترین شکلش تمرینات کششی هست روحتمابه مدت7دقیقه هرکدوم انجام بدیدبعدش دوش آب گرم بگیرید
> تمرین های ذهنی مثل محاسبات انجام بدید
> هرتایم که درس میخونیدحتماایتراحت کنیدحالایاقدم بزنیدیادرازبکشیدوچشماتون ببندیدچندتانفی عمیق بکشیدوذهنتون ازهرچیزی که آزارتون میده خالی کنید
> ب تمرین دیگه مثلاروزانه10دقیقه بزاریدبرای پرداختن ب مسائلی ک ذهنتون روموقع درس خوندن مشغول مبکنن اونهاروروی کاغذبنوییبدبعدس به هرراهی ک فکرمبکنیدبهتره اونهاروازبین ببریدوباخودتون تکرارکنیداین موانع ذهنی بایدنابودبشن مثل الان .
> هیچوقت به شکست فکرنکنیدچون فکرشکست خودب خودپالسهای منفی بعدی روهم دنبال خودش میاره.خداروشکرکنیدوب دیگران اهمیت ندیدبرنامه هاتون روبرای هیچکس نگیداجازه بدیدانگیزه توقلبتون باسه اگه باعلاقه کارتون انجام بدبدمطمئن باسیدبازدهی چندین بدابرمیشه.
> ...





> متاسفانه فرهنگ نادرست و عدم پرداختن رسانه ها و فرهنگ سازي (سريال و فيلم و اخبار خيلي موثره رو مردم)باعث شده كه اطلاعات كافي به مردم نرسه و ديد اشتباهي حتي در بين افراد تحصيل به بيماري ها ي روان وجود داشته باشه. بيماري هاي روان كاملا جدي هستن و نياز به معاينه و بررسي و درمان دارن .همون طور كه بيماري جسم رو نميشه با مطالعه تو نت يا كتاب توسط خود فرد تشخيص داد برا بيماري روانم اين صادقه اما معمولا افراد اينو قبول ندارن .تب ، سرفه ، سرگيجه ،ضعف ، دل درد و... علايم جسمي هست كه تو بيماري هاي جسمي ديده ميشه و ممكنه از يه سرماخودگي يا كم خوني ساده باشه تا سرطان و بيماري هاي جدي و بايد پزشك تشخيص بده .هزيون، توهم، احساسات ناخوشايند، سردرگمي، اختلالات خواب و اشتها مشكل در برقراري ارتباط و... از علايم بيماري هاي روانه كه ميتونه تعداد زيادي بيماري رو شامل بشه حتي گاهي يه بيماري جسميه وعلايم رواني بروز ميده مثل تومور ها يا مشكلات هوروموني وغدد و بايد توسط پزشك بازم معاينه و تشخيص انجام بشه .پس شما توان فهميدن مشكل خودتون رو نداريد و بايد به يه پزشك ترجيحا روان پزشك برا شروع مراجعه كنيد تا مشكلتون رو بررسي كنه و تشخيص درست بده .جاي تاسفه جامعه به دل درد بيشتر از علامتي مثل افسردگي واكنش نشون ميده علتشم اينه فك ميكنن بيمار روان ديوونست و مايه شرم اما اصلا اين طور نيست درصد زيادي از جامعه دارن اين بيماري هارو تو سطوح مختلف و اكثرا درمان هاي خوب و موثري دارن .براتون ارزوي سلامتي و شادكامي دارم





> _متاسفانه من حدود یک سال پیش آخر شب ها به این حمله ها دچار میشدم و بطور ناگهانی وحشت میکردم نفسم تنگ میشد و حس میکردم الانه که بمیرم و وحشتم دوچندان میشد حتی تا یمدت طولانی شبا مامانم مجبور میشد کنارم بخوابه...
> اول باید علتشو بطور کامل ریشه یابی کنید برای من علتش تفکرات سمی بود که آخر شبا سراغم میومد و تا حدی پیش میرفت که به حمله پانیک تبدیل میشد کم کم سعی کردم کنارشون بزارم با اینکه خیلی اون تفکرات واسم ناخوشایند بودن بازم انگار ترک کردنشون واسم سخت بود ولی با هر بدبختی که بود سعی میکردم دیگه هیچ فکری نداشته باشم و اروم بخوابم
> خلاصه که دیگه الان از بین رفته درسته هنوز بعضی وقتا شبا با وحشت از خواب بلند میشم ولی اقلا دیگه حس مرگ و تنگی نفس رو ندارم...همینم خیلی خوبه
> خدایا شکرت_





> از ته قلبم برات آرزوی آرامش وسلامتی میکنم
> همین طور که دوستان گفتن قدم اول مراجعه به روانشناس هستش برو پیش کسی که علمی کمک ات کنه
> با خانواده ات دوست باش اون ها مهم ترین آدم هایی هستن که میتونن کمک ات کنن
> ولی به نظرم دست کم امسال این کنکور رو رهاش کن برو سمت کاری که دوست داری هنر موسیقی زبان حتی رقص و...
> بیخیال گذشته ها زندگی حال رو دریاب
> موفق و شاد باشی





> اصلا نگران نباشید.به راحتی و مثل آب خوردن با دارو این مشکل قابله حله.فقط کافیه حتما پیش یک دکتر روانپزک برین.در اثر به هم خوردن تعادل مواد شیمیایی در مغز ایجاد میشه و خیلی ها هم تجربش کردن.
> این اتفاقات برای خیلی از ما آدمهای روی زمین اتفاق می افته و طبیعیه پس حتما با خانواده در میان بگذارین.شاید بتونم به جرات بگم با علم و داروی جدید پنیک اتک درمانش مثل درمان یک سرماخوردگی عادی است و هر چه زودتر درمان کمکمی بگیرین سریع تر خوب میشین و حتما پیگیری کنین
> در کنارش از تنفس عمیق و ورزش هم غافل نباشین


مرسی از همتون تمام لحظه هایی که گذاشتید و واسم تایپک کردید ارزشمندند
امیدوارم مثل سرما خوردگی باشه
 ان شالله کنکور امسالو از دست ندم
 یعنی با دارو حل میشه ؟؟پس باید برم روانپزشک اخه یه حس دفاعی دارم که نمیزاره ب هیچکس بگم انگار یه چیزی جلوت سده نمیتونم یه کلمه از احساسم بگم کاش میشد برای اونم بنویسم مغزم تلاطمه رو یه چیز نمیتونم تمرکز کنم

----------


## strang

> یه چیز دیگه هست که نگفتم:
> آیا واقعا میخواید درمانش کنید(چون بعضی ها از همین افسردگی رو به زندگی عادی ترجیح میدهند و به اونا قدرت میده)؟



تاحالا به چنین چیزی نخورده بودم
میدونم نمیشه پاکش کرد اون مسئله رو ولی واقعا میخوام جنگ باهاش تموم شه بتونم بپذیرمش فقط همین اینکه ادم هر روز قلبش بیاد تو دهنش نفس نتونه بکشه بالا بیاره فک کنه داره میمیره چیزی نیست ک بخوام بمونه

----------


## Shah1n

خب از اونجایی که شرایط تو رو قبلا داشتم شاید تجربه م بدردت بخوره
اینایی که میگن روانپزشک برو و روانشناس برو حالتو درک نمیکنن چرا که من میدون چقدر دردناکه و چقدر بی انگیزه ای
اول از همه ریشه مشکلتو پیدا کن
مشکلاتی که شامل این حالت تو میشن بیشتر از چند دسته نیست
یا قابل حله و میتونی مداخله کنی اما اونقدر دور و طولانیه که حتی نمیتونی تهشو ببینی یا کلا نمیتونی حلش کنی و از توان تو خارجه
دسته هایی که نمیتونی و از توانت خارجه مثل مرگ یک عزیز،اشتباهی که کردی و دیگه نمیتونی اونو پاک کنی،خاطرات سرزنش کننده و .... که خودت قطعا قدرت تشخیصشو داری
برای این دسته  فقط یک درمان هست و اونم پذیرش عواقب و اتفاقیه که افتاده چون کاری از دستت برنمیاد براش تو نمیتونی یه مرده رو زنده کنی تو نمیتونی اتفاقی که افتاده رو برگردونی و تو نمیتونی یک خاطره رو پاک کنی
تنها راهت پذیرشه
نمیگم یک شبه بپذیر بلکه به مرور اینو قبول کن که بر اساس قانون حاکم بر جهان این اتفاقات فابل برگشت نیستن(تا به امروز کاری به آینده نداریم)
کم کم به خودت بقبولون و وقتی فکرش اومد از اون فکر دوری نکن بپذیرش و تا آخر برو و وقتی فکر کردن درباره ش تموم شد اونم به بقیه حوادث میپیونده دفعه بعد که بخاد فکرش بیاد میدونی  نتیجه نهایی اون چیه و میگی این نهایتشه و دیگه بابتش خودتو سرزنش نمیکنی حتی اگر تو در اون مورد مقصر باشی و این فقط نتیجه ی کاره که تا ابد هم ادامه نداره در این موارد مشغول کردن خودت میتونه مفید باشه به هرچیزی بعد یه مدت کم کم کمرنگ میشه
دسته ای که میتونی مداخله کنی اما سخت و طولانیه و نتیجه نامشخصی داره
تو این دسته کسی نمیتونه کمکت کنه چون راهت اشتباهه و تفکر اشتباهی درباره ش داری
این دسته میتونه شامل کمبود یک چیز باشه که این میتونه پول باشه یا محبت یا هرچیزی که برای تو ارزشمنده و ممکنه برای فرد دیگه ای نباشه 
میتونه شامل کاری بشه که توش بارها شکست خوردی مثل کنکور یا شروع یک کسب و کار و...
تو این دسته نیاز به تغییر تفکر داری باید خودتو برسونی به اون کمبوده بدون اینکه به چیزایی که داری لطمه بزنی
اینکه کمبود رو چطور به دست بیاری هزار راه هست سعی کن راه مناسب خودتو پیدا کنی
اگر شکسته که باید  شکستو بپذیری و دوباره از اول مرحله شروع کنی که خب احساس خستگی بی وصفی داری که دوباره شروع کنی خب سخته اما این مورد رو میتونی با فعالیت هایی که به نوعی تفریحی حساب میشه از سختی شروع دوباره ش کم کنی
ازقرص ویتامین دی غافل نشو حتی اگه کمبود نداری ماهی یه دونه رو بخور ماهی یه دونه ضرری نداره بلکه مفیده(اینو من از خودم درنیاوردم یه دکتر بهم گفت)
و درنهایت میتونم بگم شعار وار به نظر میرسه چیزایی که گفتم مخصوصا تو این شرایطت اما کار دیگه ای نمیشه کرد
پایان دادن به زندگی فقط یه ضرر بزرگه اگه دنیای دیگه ای وجود داشته باشه گناه کردی و جای خوبی نصیبت نمیشه  اگه وجود نداشته باشه چیزیو از دست دادی که یکبار بیشتر نصیبت نمیشه(مثل ساعتی میمونه که میلیاردها دلار قیمتشه و فقط یک نمونه ازش ساخته شده وقتی خراب بشه قطعا دور نمیندازیش تعمیرش میکنی)
سعی کن دوری کنی از هرچیز تکراری
نزار روزهات تکراری بشه
برو بیرون به یه پیاده روی که خسته ت کنه
با دوستات ارتباط برقرار کن(گور بابای کرونا یه ماسک بزار و برو بیرون)
یه مدت کارایی انجام بده که دوس داشتی(میدونم الان نداری و برات کسل کننده س اما انجام بده)
اینو بدون منم یه زمانی مثل تو بودم که حتی گریه مم تموم شده بود و به قول تو بی احساس مطلق شدم
حتی تو همین انجمن تاپیک داستان زندگیم و درنهایت پیام خودکشیمو گذاشتم(البته الان پاک شده)
همه ی مشکلاتی که داشتم حل نشد
من یه آدم عالی و با زندگی سرشار از خوشبختی نشدم
اما
دیگه اون آدمی نیستم که از افسردگی و مشکلاتش در عذاب بود
این دنیا بی مشکل معنی نمیده و اگه بی مشکل بود قطعا یکنواخت میشد اینو فراموش نکن
تو دنیای خیالات هم زندگی نکن که سمی ترین چیزی میتونه باشه که تو زندگیت اتفاق میفته

----------


## mahsakiasi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط strang


مرسی از همتون تمام لحظه هایی که گذاشتید و واسم تایپک کردید ارزشمندند
امیدوارم مثل سرما خوردگی باشه
 ان شالله کنکور امسالو از دست ندم
 یعنی با دارو حل میشه ؟؟پس باید برم روانپزشک اخه یه حس دفاعی دارم که نمیزاره ب هیچکس بگم انگار یه چیزی جلوت سده نمیتونم یه کلمه از احساسم بگم کاش میشد برای اونم بنویسم مغزم تلاطمه رو یه چیز نمیتونم تمرکز کنم


خواهش میکنم♡
فکر نکنم نیازی به روان پزشک باشه فقط فکرای مسموم رو از سرتون بیرون کنید همین...مدیتیشن هم میتونه کمک کنه
 اگه تا یکماه دیگه حداقل بهتر نشدید اونموقع اقدام کنید_

----------


## sana_m

سلام دوست عزیز . منم دوسال درگیر افسردگی بودم و دو کنکور ۹۸ و ۹۹  از دست دادم بااینکه همه با توجه با سابقه ی درسیم  ازم انتظار رتبه شدن داشتن. ولی دلیل اینکه دوره ی درمان من چند سال طول کشید استرس و نگرانی های کنکور و حرفای اطرافیان بود . من پارسال به روانپزشک مراجعه کردم در طول یکسال تقریبا ۷۰/۸۰ درصد درمان شدم منتها بعد مدتی احساس کردم به داروهای اعصاب نیازی ندارم و خداروشکر از امسال به طور کامل داروهامو هم قطع کردم و حالم هم خیلی بهتره و برا ۱۴۰۰ شروع کردم .با تجربه ای ک من دارم اگر افسردگیت در حد حاد هستش حتما به روانپزشک مراجعه کن و تحت درمان قرار بگیر . نگران عوارض دارو ها هم نباش بعد یه مدتی حالت بهتر میشه و دارو هات و کم یا قطع میکنی .اما برای اینکه زود درمان بشی و این کنکورو هم از دست ندی حتماحتما به روانپزشک ( ن روانشناس) مراجعه کن .

----------


## strang

> خب از اونجایی که شرایط تو رو قبلا داشتم شاید تجربه م بدردت بخوره
> اینایی که میگن روانپزشک برو و روانشناس برو حالتو درک نمیکنن چرا که من میدون چقدر دردناکه و چقدر بی انگیزه ای
> اول از همه ریشه مشکلتو پیدا کن
> مشکلاتی که شامل این حالت تو میشن بیشتر از چند دسته نیست
> یا قابل حله و میتونی مداخله کنی اما اونقدر دور و طولانیه که حتی نمیتونی تهشو ببینی یا کلا نمیتونی حلش کنی و از توان تو خارجه
> دسته هایی که نمیتونی و از توانت خارجه مثل مرگ یک عزیز،اشتباهی که کردی و دیگه نمیتونی اونو پاک کنی،خاطرات سرزنش کننده و .... که خودت قطعا قدرت تشخیصشو داری
> برای این دسته  فقط یک درمان هست و اونم پذیرش عواقب و اتفاقیه که افتاده چون کاری از دستت برنمیاد براش تو نمیتونی یه مرده رو زنده کنی تو نمیتونی اتفاقی که افتاده رو برگردونی و تو نمیتونی یک خاطره رو پاک کنی
> تنها راهت پذیرشه
> نمیگم یک شبه بپذیر بلکه به مرور اینو قبول کن که بر اساس قانون حاکم بر جهان این اتفاقات فابل برگشت نیستن(تا به امروز کاری به آینده نداریم)
> ...





> سلام دوست عزیز . منم دوسال درگیر افسردگی بودم و دو کنکور ۹۸ و ۹۹  از دست دادم بااینکه همه با توجه با سابقه ی درسیم  ازم انتظار رتبه شدن داشتن. ولی دلیل اینکه دوره ی درمان من چند سال طول کشید استرس و نگرانی های کنکور و حرفای اطرافیان بود . من پارسال به روانپزشک مراجعه کردم در طول یکسال تقریبا ۷۰/۸۰ درصد درمان شدم منتها بعد مدتی احساس کردم به داروهای اعصاب نیازی ندارم و خداروشکر از امسال به طور کامل داروهامو هم قطع کردم و حالم هم خیلی بهتره و برا ۱۴۰۰ شروع کردم .با تجربه ای ک من دارم اگر افسردگیت در حد حاد هستش حتما به روانپزشک مراجعه کن و تحت درمان قرار بگیر . نگران عوارض دارو ها هم نباش بعد یه مدتی حالت بهتر میشه و دارو هات و کم یا قطع میکنی .اما برای اینکه زود درمان بشی و این کنکورو هم از دست ندی حتماحتما به روانپزشک ( ن روانشناس) مراجعه کن .


ممنونم ازتون ببخشید ک دیر جواب میدم نمیتونم دیگه تاپیک رو باز کنم حالم بد میشه میگم چ غلطی کردم  تاپیک زدم 
راستش حرفات شاهین منو یاد دکتر شکوری انداخت ولی بقول دکتر بعضی رنجها بلاتکلیفن نه دسته اول نه دوم

----------


## Rafolin403

> سلام به همگی دوستان
> تصمیم گرفتم امروز بیام انجمن شجاعتمو جمع کنم 
> و یه سوال بپرسم
> 
> از شما کسی دچار پانیک اتک میشه 
> چطور تونستین حلش بکنید
> 
> من سالها افسردگی داشتم و خودمو به اون راه میزدم و بی توجه بهش بودم یه حسی از درون نمیذاشت فرو بپاشم شده بود چند بار حالم خیلی بد باشه ولی این بار خیلی بدتر شدم یه سه هفته ای میشه کاملا تو اتاقم یه روزایی کاملا میخوابم یه موقعهاییم دو روز بیدارم بیرون نمیتونم برم حمام میرم حمله بهم دست میده بیشتر شبا با پتو میرم پشت بوم انگار تو خونه نمیتونم نفس بکشم لطفا لطفا اگر تجربه ای دارید کمک کنید
> اوضاع خوبی ندارم و مشاورم نمیتونم برم
> ...


اعتراف بهش سخته ولی خب من سالها با این نوع افسردگی دست و پنجه نرم کردم و سربلند بیرون اومدم
مشاور همیشه پیشنهاد میداد برم پیش متخصص و قرص مصرف کنم ولی خب شرایطشو نداشتم چون کسی نمیدونست!
بزرگترین مشکلِ افسردگی اینه که چهره ی مشخصی نداره برای من همه چیز ثابت بود... تو جمع ها میخندیدم حرف میزدم... و تو دلم داشتم یجورایی به این پوچی خون گریه میکردم! و خب بدتر از همه وقتی بود که تنها میشدم... خیلی فکرا میومد تو سرم مثل خودکشی... فرار... و خیلی چیزا! اینم بگم که تو اون دوره یجور خاصی از همه بریده بودم جالبه که یه بار بابام میگفت از بین بچه هام تنها کسی که سر قبرم گریه نمیکنه تویی!


اینارو گفتم که بگم من واقعا تو شرایط شما قرار گرفتم و درک میکنم که بیرون اومدن ازش واقعا سخته... خیلی وقتا حتی فکر میکردم درمان شدم ولی عینهو یه زخمی بود که سرش باز مونده تا تقی به توقی میخورد این زخم به خونریزی میفتاد و همه چیو خراب میکرد!

و تقریبا دو سه سالی هست ازون شرایط بیرون اومدم...
و اما باید چیکار کنید... این چیزایی که میگم تجربیات من هستن و خب نمیدونم واقعا چقد میتونه برای شما مفید باشه

اولش دلیل افسردگیتونو پیدا کنید یا اینکه بدونید چی باعث میشه تشدید بشه
مثلا بی هدفی... سرخوردگی... تنهایی...
بالاخره یه دلیلی هست که خیلی ویژه تر روی شما تاثیر گذاشته!
سعی کنید قدم به قدم اون مشکلو حل کنید!
تنبلی کردن باعث میشه این وضعیت تشدید بشه کمتر سمت تخت برید... اگر مشکلِ حضور در جمع هارو دارید بعضی روزا تنهایی برید کافه... برید خرید... صبحا برید پیاده روی... مهم اینه که اراده کنید ازون تخت بیرون بیاید! و حتما لزومی نداره ازون اولش خودتونو درگیر جمع های بزرگ بکنید!


یه دفترچه بزارید جلوتون اهدافِ ریز و درشت بنویسید!
اینکه میگم ریز یعنی حتی یه چیز ساده مثل (برم پیاده روی)
سعی کنید یه سری موفقیت های کوچیک برای خودتون بسازید من خودم مثلا همیشه دوست داشتم موهامو کوتاه کنم ولی این کارو نمیکردم دوست داشتم وزن کم کنم و این کارو نمیکردم... خب شروع کردم به انجام دادنشون انجامِ هر هدفِ کوچیکی استارتِ یه هدف بزرگترو میزنه!

کارهای ناتموم برای خودتون جمع نکنید چون خیلی ادمو بی انگیزه میکنه مثلا یه هدف بزرگی مثه درس خوندن برای کنکور!
خب کسی که نتونه یه هدفی رو برای یه هفته اجرا کنه چجوری یه هدف یه ساله رو نگه داره؟؟؟
برا خودتون هدفِ باشگاه بزارید... (من با کلاس رقص شروع کردم خیلی خوب بود) هر ورزش یا فعالیتی علاوه بر بدنتون، ذهنتون رو هم بای چند ساعت ازون حالت کرختی درمیاره
کنکورو برای یه مدت کنار بزارید و روی اهداف کوچیکتر کار کنید
مثلا من با یه رژیم ۶ کیلو کم کردم و وزنمو رسوندم به وزن ایده ال!
شما میگید لاغر شدید پس یه رژیم افزایش وزن با باشگاه برای خودتون بزارید تا هیکلتون رو بیارید رو فرم!

البته به این فکر نکنید که اینکارارو برای رفع افسردگی باید بکنید! این کارا برای اینه که یکم اراده تون عوض بشه بعدا حتما اراده ی بیرون اومدن از مشکلِ بزرگی مثل افسردگی حاد رو هم پیدا میکنید!
موفق باشید!

----------


## Eli..

> سلام به همگی دوستان
> تصمیم گرفتم امروز بیام انجمن شجاعتمو جمع کنم 
> و یه سوال بپرسم
> 
> از شما کسی دچار پانیک اتک میشه 
> چطور تونستین حلش بکنید
> 
> من سالها افسردگی داشتم و خودمو به اون راه میزدم و بی توجه بهش بودم یه حسی از درون نمیذاشت فرو بپاشم شده بود چند بار حالم خیلی بد باشه ولی این بار خیلی بدتر شدم یه سه هفته ای میشه کاملا تو اتاقم یه روزایی کاملا میخوابم یه موقعهاییم دو روز بیدارم بیرون نمیتونم برم حمام میرم حمله بهم دست میده بیشتر شبا با پتو میرم پشت بوم انگار تو خونه نمیتونم نفس بکشم لطفا لطفا اگر تجربه ای دارید کمک کنید
> اوضاع خوبی ندارم و مشاورم نمیتونم برم
> ...


سلام .نمیدونم این بیماری که میفرمایید چیه! اما دوست عزیز خواهش میکنم به پزشک مراجعه کن.این کارو با خودت نکن.

----------


## .Delaram

سلام اگه نمیتونید برید پیش مشاور از مشاور تلفنی استفاده کنید اگه میخواید من شمارشو بگیرم بهتون بدم
درسته مثل حضوری نمیشه ولی از ماها که هیچ تخصصی نداریم بیشتر کمکت میکنه :Yahoo (5):

----------


## soheils13

منم تقریبا همه مشکلاتتو دارم ولی به مقدار خفیف تر
یه ساله پیش روان پزشک میرم
تو هم حتما برو
روانشناس نه ها
دکتر متخصص اعصاب و روان
بهت قرص میده که یه مقدار خوابت زیاد میشه(مثلا روزی 10ساعت)ولی ذهنت آروم میشه و میتونی به زندگیت برسی

----------


## Sana77

> ترکیب افسردگی با کنکور سمی ترین چیزیه که تجربه اش میکنم.نزدیک به ۵ ساله ک افسردگی دارم و تابه حال چندین بار تا یک قدمی خودکشی رفتم و برگشتم .چندین بار به خانواده اعلام کردم که من افسردگی دارم اما نمیدونم چرا خانواده های ایرانی درمقابل پذیرش این موضوع مقاومت میکنن و حقیقتا از توان یه فرد افسرده خارجه که بخواد با خانواده درمورد این موضوع جدل کنه پس بیخیال میشه.منم بیخیال شدم هرروز بیشتر تو این بیماری غرق شدم.اولین کنکورم سال ۹۵ بود که چندین ماه قبل کنکورم افسردگیم شروع شده بود کنکور ک خراب کردم افسردگیم بیشتر شد زیربار حرف های بقیه و خانواده بودم ک تصمیم گرفتم پشت کنکوری بشم چون واقعا بچه درس خون و زرنگی بودم معدل نهاییم ۱۹.۸۴ بود نمیتونستم هررشته ای برم. افسردگیم نمیزاشت صبح ها از خواب بیدارشم و درس بخونم اصلا انرژی نداشتم احساس لذت درونم مرده بود. افسردگی ۵ سال از زندگی و جوونیمو ازم گرفت من هرسال باهمین وضع چون خانوادم فکرمیکردن دارم درس میخونم سرجلسه  کنکور حاضرمیشدم و ساعت ۹ برمیگشتم خونه. اینا رو گفتم ک بدونی شرایط تو رو کامل درک میکنم. تو یه مقاله خوندم ک ۵۰ درصد افسردگی ها به مرور زمان رفع میشن اما ۵۰ درصد بقیه نیاز به مراجعه پیش روانشناس و روانپزشک دارن .اگه میتونی به پزشک مراجعه کن و خودتو نجات بده.افسردگی من مثل ۵۰درصد اول بود ویه مدته کمترشده البته خودمم دارم سعی میکنم باهاش مقابله کنم. صبح ها نسبت ب گذشته زودتربیدار میشم درس خوندنمو برای کنکور شروع کردم که خیلی خیلی سخته . ببین خودت میتونی کاری برای خودت بکنی یا نه مثلا سبک زندگیتوتغییر بدی و... اگه نه ازکسی کمک بگیر .افسردگی بدترین تجربه زندگیمه ۲۲سالمه و خیلی از زندگی عقبم شاید مسخره باشه اما من هنوز موبایل ندارم چون  ازخانوادم خواسته بودم هروقت رفتم دانشگاه برام بخرن هنوزم ک دانشگاه نرفتم همه مسخرم میکنن .


وای نازنین من تو ام یا تو منی

----------


## strang

بروزرسانی تاپیک با ساعت مطالعه از فردا

لَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ فِي كَبَدٍ

----------


## saeid_NRT

> سلام به همگی دوستان
> تصمیم گرفتم امروز بیام انجمن شجاعتمو جمع کنم 
> و یه سوال بپرسم
> 
> از شما کسی دچار پانیک اتک میشه 
> چطور تونستین حلش بکنید
> 
> من سالها افسردگی داشتم و خودمو به اون راه میزدم و بی توجه بهش بودم یه حسی از درون نمیذاشت فرو بپاشم شده بود چند بار حالم خیلی بد باشه ولی این بار خیلی بدتر شدم یه سه هفته ای میشه کاملا تو اتاقم یه روزایی کاملا میخوابم یه موقعهاییم دو روز بیدارم بیرون نمیتونم برم حمام میرم حمله بهم دست میده بیشتر شبا با پتو میرم پشت بوم انگار تو خونه نمیتونم نفس بکشم لطفا لطفا اگر تجربه ای دارید کمک کنید
> اوضاع خوبی ندارم و مشاورم نمیتونم برم
> ...


سلام. شما نیاز به روانپزشک دارین. اگه از دست من هم کاری برمیاد پیام بدید.

----------


## saeid_NRT

> مرسی از همتون تمام لحظه هایی که گذاشتید و واسم تایپک کردید ارزشمندند
> امیدوارم مثل سرما خوردگی باشه
>  ان شالله کنکور امسالو از دست ندم
>  یعنی با دارو حل میشه ؟؟پس باید برم روانپزشک اخه یه حس دفاعی دارم که نمیزاره ب هیچکس بگم انگار یه چیزی جلوت سده نمیتونم یه کلمه از احساسم بگم کاش میشد برای اونم بنویسم مغزم تلاطمه رو یه چیز نمیتونم تمرکز کنم


مث سرماخوردگی نیس :Yahoo (114):  ممکنه چند سیکل باشه و تو سیکل های بعدی یقه تو دوباره بگیره. افسردگی خود به خود درست نمیشه. هر چند ممکنه افسردگی باشه یا نباشه. در ضمن انواع افسردگی وجود داره....

----------


## strang

خیلی ممنون از لطفتون
راستش از طرف یکی از بچه های انجمن با یکی صحبت میکنم نه راستش خوب نشدم ،فعلا میخوام روزانه یه چند تا صفحه ای بخونم

----------


## DrDark13

> خیلی ممنون از لطفتون
> راستش از طرف یکی از بچه های انجمن با یکی صحبت میکنم نه راستش خوب نشدم ،فعلا میخوام روزانه یه چند تا صفحه ای بخونم


دوست عزیز توی انجمن هیچکی نمیتونه به شما کمک کنه. بحث panin attack یه بحث تخصصی پزشکیه و حتما باید به پزشک مراجعه کنید. پیشنهاد میکنم از پکیج های دکتر هلاکویی استفاده کنی شبها قبل خواب که گوش کنید خیلی کمک کننده خواهد بود براتون.

----------


## paradise.

شما زودتر باید به یه روانپزشک مراجعه کنید ...هر چه زودتر بهتر...

----------


## Fatemeh jhnp

سلام دوست عزیز. من هم سال قبل به بیماری پانیک مبتلا بودم.  دلیلش هم استرس ها و فشار های روانی زیادی بود که روم بود هر چند که مشکلات زیادی دارم از بچگی تا الان که خیلی تاثیرات روحی بدی روم گذاشته ‌. ولی دلیل اصلیش استرس بیش از حد بود که واسه کنکور داشتم . اونقدر حالم بد میشد در طی حملات که فک کردم مشکل قلبی دارم . ولی با یه تحقیق متوجه شدم که به پانیک مبتلا شدم شاید بعد از حمله چهارم بود . بعدش تصمیم گرفتم که خودم رو درمان کنم . استرس رو کم کردم و هر موقع که دیدم حمله پانیکی داره بهم دست میده می گفتم که فقط ۲۰ ثانیه فرصت داری که بری و تا ۲۰ میشمردم بعدش حمله خود به خود رفع میشد.  این تکنیک ۲۰ ثانیه رو توی اینترنت دیدم و واقعا موثر بود برام . من حتی به تپش قلب های خیلی بدی هم دچار شدم . تقریبا ۲ هفته پیش هم شب با تپش قلب شدید از خواب پریدم و باز بعد از یکسال که حمله نداشتم ‌، حمله بهم دست داد و دیدم نفسم داره میگیره از جام بلند شدم و باز گفتم فقط ۲۰ ثانیه فرصت داری و یه لیوان آب خوردم و حمله رفع شد . می خوام بهت بگم که حتی پیش روانشناس یا روانپزشک هم بدی این خودتی که فقط می تونی به خودت کمک کنی . مشکلات ارزش اینو ندارن که سلامتیمون رو به خاطرشان به خطر بندازیم. من چون در مراحل ابتدایی پلتیک بودم خیلی زود تونستم خودم رو درمان کنم ولی شما اگه می بینی داره پیشرفت میکنه به روانشناس خوب مراجعه کن . برات آرزوی سلامتی و موفقیت میکنم .

----------


## saeid_NRT

> خیلی ممنون از لطفتون
> راستش از طرف یکی از بچه های انجمن با یکی صحبت میکنم نه راستش خوب نشدم ،فعلا میخوام روزانه یه چند تا صفحه ای بخونم


لطفا مشکلات خود را گوگل نفرمایید!
اینا علایم پانیک اتک نیس. نیاز به بررسی بیشتر هست.

----------


## saeid_NRT

> سلام دوست عزیز. من هم سال قبل به بیماری پانیک مبتلا بودم.  دلیلش هم استرس ها و فشار های روانی زیادی بود که روم بود هر چند که مشکلات زیادی دارم از بچگی تا الان که خیلی تاثیرات روحی بدی روم گذاشته ‌. ولی دلیل اصلیش استرس بیش از حد بود که واسه کنکور داشتم . اونقدر حالم بد میشد در طی حملات که فک کردم مشکل قلبی دارم . ولی با یه تحقیق متوجه شدم که به پانیک مبتلا شدم شاید بعد از حمله چهارم بود . بعدش تصمیم گرفتم که خودم رو درمان کنم . استرس رو کم کردم و هر موقع که دیدم حمله پانیکی داره بهم دست میده می گفتم که فقط ۲۰ ثانیه فرصت داری که بری و تا ۲۰ میشمردم بعدش حمله خود به خود رفع میشد.  این تکنیک ۲۰ ثانیه رو توی اینترنت دیدم و واقعا موثر بود برام . من حتی به تپش قلب های خیلی بدی هم دچار شدم . تقریبا ۲ هفته پیش هم شب با تپش قلب شدید از خواب پریدم و باز بعد از یکسال که حمله نداشتم ‌، حمله بهم دست داد و دیدم نفسم داره میگیره از جام بلند شدم و باز گفتم فقط ۲۰ ثانیه فرصت داری و یه لیوان آب خوردم و حمله رفع شد . می خوام بهت بگم که حتی پیش روانشناس یا روانپزشک هم بدی این خودتی که فقط می تونی به خودت کمک کنی . مشکلات ارزش اینو ندارن که سلامتیمون رو به خاطرشان به خطر بندازیم. من چون در مراحل ابتدایی پلتیک بودم خیلی زود تونستم خودم رو درمان کنم ولی شما اگه می بینی داره پیشرفت میکنه به روانشناس خوب مراجعه کن . برات آرزوی سلامتی و موفقیت میکنم .


این علایم پانیک اتکه نه اون چیزی که دوستمون تو پست اول نوشته.
لطفا علایم خود را گوگل نکنید!

----------


## moboer

> سلام به همگی دوستان
> تصمیم گرفتم امروز بیام انجمن شجاعتمو جمع کنم 
> و یه سوال بپرسم
> 
> از شما کسی دچار پانیک اتک میشه 
> چطور تونستین حلش بکنید
> 
> من سالها افسردگی داشتم و خودمو به اون راه میزدم و بی توجه بهش بودم یه حسی از درون نمیذاشت فرو بپاشم شده بود چند بار حالم خیلی بد باشه ولی این بار خیلی بدتر شدم یه سه هفته ای میشه کاملا تو اتاقم یه روزایی کاملا میخوابم یه موقعهاییم دو روز بیدارم بیرون نمیتونم برم حمام میرم حمله بهم دست میده بیشتر شبا با پتو میرم پشت بوم انگار تو خونه نمیتونم نفس بکشم لطفا لطفا اگر تجربه ای دارید کمک کنید
> اوضاع خوبی ندارم و مشاورم نمیتونم برم
> ...


هدفم زیر سوال بردن شخصی نیست، ولی وقتی مشکل حادی داری، نباید از افرادی که نه دانش و نه تجربشو دارن سوال کنی
همه اینجا قصدشون کمک کردنه ولی این حرفا کاریو از پیش نمیبره، اگه میخوای مشکلت رفع شه حتما با دکتر صحبت کن چون در غیر این صورت، حرفای بقیه گمراهت میکنه

----------


## Fatemeh jhnp

> هدفم زیر سوال بردن شخصی نیست، ولی وقتی مشکل حادی داری، نباید از افرادی که نه دانش و نه تجربشو دارن سوال کنی
> همه اینجا قصدشون کمک کردنه ولی این حرفا کاریو از پیش نمیبره، اگه میخوای مشکلت رفع شه حتما با دکتر صحبت کن چون در غیر این صورت، حرفای بقیه گمراهت میکنه


حرفتون کاملا درسته . ایشون علائم حادی دارن و باید حتما به پزشک مراجعه کنند . ولی خودشون توی پست اول گفتن که نمی تونن برن پیش مشاور . در حالی که واقعا نیاز دارن برن.  ما هم همه قصد کمک داریم ولی این کمک ها کاریو از پیش نمی بره.

----------


## strang

از همه تون واقعا مچکرم به خاطر نظراتون میدونم خیلی شاید احمقانه و ناشی گرایانه باشه که از تو اینترنت یا به قول شما گوگل کمک میگیرم ولی با توجه به شرایط خونواده ام نمیتونم پیش مشاور برم شاید از هرطرفی نگاه کنی مسخرست این وضع ولی اینم یه دلیل این تجربست

۳صفحه بافت
۶صفحه کتاب دلایلی برای زنده ماندن

----------


## Mobin.

> ترکیب افسردگی با کنکور سمی ترین چیزیه که تجربه اش میکنم.نزدیک به ۵ ساله ک افسردگی دارم و تابه حال چندین بار تا یک قدمی خودکشی رفتم و برگشتم .چندین بار به خانواده اعلام کردم که من افسردگی دارم اما نمیدونم چرا خانواده های ایرانی درمقابل پذیرش این موضوع مقاومت میکنن و حقیقتا از توان یه فرد افسرده خارجه که بخواد با خانواده درمورد این موضوع جدل کنه پس بیخیال میشه.منم بیخیال شدم هرروز بیشتر تو این بیماری غرق شدم.اولین کنکورم سال ۹۵ بود که چندین ماه قبل کنکورم افسردگیم شروع شده بود کنکور ک خراب کردم افسردگیم بیشتر شد زیربار حرف های بقیه و خانواده بودم ک تصمیم گرفتم پشت کنکوری بشم چون واقعا بچه درس خون و زرنگی بودم معدل نهاییم ۱۹.۸۴ بود نمیتونستم هررشته ای برم. افسردگیم نمیزاشت صبح ها از خواب بیدارشم و درس بخونم اصلا انرژی نداشتم احساس لذت درونم مرده بود. افسردگی ۵ سال از زندگی و جوونیمو ازم گرفت من هرسال باهمین وضع چون خانوادم فکرمیکردن دارم درس میخونم سرجلسه  کنکور حاضرمیشدم و ساعت ۹ برمیگشتم خونه. اینا رو گفتم ک بدونی شرایط تو رو کامل درک میکنم. تو یه مقاله خوندم ک ۵۰ درصد افسردگی ها به مرور زمان رفع میشن اما ۵۰ درصد بقیه نیاز به مراجعه پیش روانشناس و روانپزشک دارن .اگه میتونی به پزشک مراجعه کن و خودتو نجات بده.افسردگی من مثل ۵۰درصد اول بود ویه مدته کمترشده البته خودمم دارم سعی میکنم باهاش مقابله کنم. صبح ها نسبت ب گذشته زودتربیدار میشم درس خوندنمو برای کنکور شروع کردم که خیلی خیلی سخته . ببین خودت میتونی کاری برای خودت بکنی یا نه مثلا سبک زندگیتوتغییر بدی و... اگه نه ازکسی کمک بگیر .افسردگی بدترین تجربه زندگیمه ۲۲سالمه و خیلی از زندگی عقبم شاید مسخره باشه اما من هنوز موبایل ندارم چون  ازخانوادم خواسته بودم هروقت رفتم دانشگاه برام بخرن هنوزم ک دانشگاه نرفتم همه مسخرم میکنن .


به خانواده اعلام کردی؟ خانواده ایرانی؟ نه واقعا انتظار داشتی خانواده ایرانی مشکل روحیتو درک کنن؟ :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  ( داخل پرانتز . من با 1 درصد از والدین که قبل به دنیا اوردن فرزند کامل جوانبشو بررسی میکنن و مطالعه فراوانی میکنن و خیلی آگاهی زیادی دارن کاری ندارم . روی صحبت با عموم والدینه که بخاطر دو تا ضرب المثل هر که دندان دهد نان دهد و هر درختی باید میوه ای داشته باشه شما رو بدنیا اورده و از این کار خود بسیار خرسند میباشند هستش  :Yahoo (4):  ) از نظر خانواده ایرانی اگر شما غذایی برای خوردن داشته باشی و مورد مزاحمت جنسی قرار نگیری یعنی بصورت کامل تربیت شدی و هیچ کسی بهتر از شما تربیت نشده . مشکلات روحی و نمیدونم اظطراب و اینجور چیزا که سهله . حتی اهمیتی نمیدن که بفهمن چرا بچه ناراحتو دپرسه . حالا میگذریم . به قول دوستان اینجا شاید کسی نتونه کمکت کنه . توصیه میکنم با یه مشاور خوب یا روانپزشک مشورت کنی و زندگیو سخت نگیری . مرسی که خوندیش :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Yuhan

منم یه سری مشکلات مثل تو داشتم که با رفتن پیش روانپزشک حل شد. به خانوادم نگفتم که رفتم و یه مدت دارو مصرف کردم ولی چون حوصله نداشتم یه روز بفهمن و بگن چرا نگفتی خودم به مامانم گفتم. الان دیگه درکم می کنه. من اختلال شخصیت مرزی دارم و یه جورایی حسی که میگی رو درک می کنم هرچند تا حالا پانیک اتک نداشتم، اما اضطرابی که یهو میاد سراغم مثل یه پانیک اتک خفیف می مونه. الان حالم بهتر شده، قبلا انگیزه ام کمتر بود و بی حوصله بودم ولی الان انگیزه بیشتری برای خوندن دارم و آرامشمم بیشتره. بهت پیشنهاد می کنم حتما پیش روانپزشک بری و خانوادتم در جریان بذاری تا درکت کنن.

----------


## DrDark13

> از همه تون واقعا مچکرم به خاطر نظراتون میدونم خیلی شاید احمقانه و ناشی گرایانه باشه که از تو اینترنت یا به قول شما گوگل کمک میگیرم ولی با توجه به شرایط خونواده ام نمیتونم پیش مشاور برم شاید از هرطرفی نگاه کنی مسخرست این وضع ولی اینم یه دلیل این تجربست
> 
> ۳صفحه بافت
> ۶صفحه کتاب دلایلی برای زنده ماندن


ببین به من اعتماد کن تو باید بطور جدی یه ورزش رو دنبال کنی... یه ورزش که جونت رو از بدنت دراره.مطمئن باش هم استرست کم  میشه هم افسردگیت کم میشه. واقعا حرف درستی بود که میگفتن ذهن سالم در بدن سالم.یه باشگاه ثبت نام کن روزی دوساعت خیلی جدی و محکم ورزش کن و این افکار نازک و ضعیف رو از بین ببر . اینکه یک جا بشینی و کتاب های کنکورم جلوت و به اینده هم فکر کنی،انتظار داری روحیه هم داشته باشی؟اینا فیل رو از پا در میاره چه برسه به یه جوون بیست ساله.
تا وقتی خودت رو در شرایط جدید قرار ندی و جور دیگه زندگی نکنی شرایط همینه.
در رابطه با مشاور هم کاملا درک میکنم که ممکنه خانواده همکاری نکنن ، اما من بهت پیشنهاد میدم از پکیج های روانشناسی که توی اینترنت و تلگرام هست کمک استفاده کنی چون خییییییییلی کمک کنندس و دیدت رو به زدگی تغییر میده.من خودم یک سالی میشه هر شب قبل خواب یک وویس از دکتر هلاکویی گوش میدم و واقعا منو ارتقا داده. توی تلگرام بزنی دکتر هلاکویی وویس هاش میاد میتونی رایگان استفاده کنی.
خوب میشی چون چار ای نداری :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Hisen

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط strang


از همه تون واقعا مچکرم به خاطر نظراتون میدونم خیلی شاید احمقانه و ناشی گرایانه باشه که از تو اینترنت یا به قول شما گوگل کمک میگیرم ولی با توجه به شرایط خونواده ام نمیتونم پیش مشاور برم شاید از هرطرفی نگاه کنی مسخرست این وضع ولی اینم یه دلیل این تجربست

۳صفحه بافت
۶صفحه کتاب دلایلی برای زنده ماندن


ببین دوست عزیرم من هم مثل شما در یک زمانی شدیدا درگیر مشکلات روحی روانی بودم و همچنان هم دارو مصرف میکنم  و روانپزشک و ... هم رفتم و مفید بوده .
الان هم نمیخوام هی بگم برو پزشک حضوری و اینا . 
فقط اگر مشکل داری برای ملاقات حضوری با یک روانپزشک از سایت های دارای خدمات سلامت مثل زوپ و مدافون و اسنپ دکتر و دکتر ساینا و .... استفاده کن . 
اونجا پزشک ها و روانپزشک های خبره ای دارند که میتونید با هزینه کمتر و از همه بهتر بدون رفت و آمد آنلاین مشکلتون رو بگید و کاملا پیگیر بشید . 
پیشنهاد من زوپ هست . 
این تجربه هم حاصل این بود که در دوران کرونا نیاز داشتم به دلیلی برم دکتر اما از این سایت ها استفاده کردم با هزینه کمتر و نتیجه خوبی هم گرفتم . ( توی نت بگردی کد تخفیف هم دارن ) 
حتما امتحان کنیا !*

----------


## strang

> ببین به من اعتماد کن تو باید بطور جدی یه ورزش رو دنبال کنی... یه ورزش که جونت رو از بدنت دراره.مطمئن باش هم استرست کم  میشه هم افسردگیت کم میشه. واقعا حرف درستی بود که میگفتن ذهن سالم در بدن سالم.یه باشگاه ثبت نام کن روزی دوساعت خیلی جدی و محکم ورزش کن و این افکار نازک و ضعیف رو از بین ببر . اینکه یک جا بشینی و کتاب های کنکورم جلوت و به اینده هم فکر کنی،انتظار داری روحیه هم داشته باشی؟اینا فیل رو از پا در میاره چه برسه به یه جوون بیست ساله.
> تا وقتی خودت رو در شرایط جدید قرار ندی و جور دیگه زندگی نکنی شرایط همینه.
> در رابطه با مشاور هم کاملا درک میکنم که ممکنه خانواده همکاری نکنن ، اما من بهت پیشنهاد میدم از پکیج های روانشناسی که توی اینترنت و تلگرام هست کمک استفاده کنی چون خییییییییلی کمک کنندس و دیدت رو به زدگی تغییر میده.من خودم یک سالی میشه هر شب قبل خواب یک وویس از دکتر هلاکویی گوش میدم و واقعا منو ارتقا داده. توی تلگرام بزنی دکتر هلاکویی وویس هاش میاد میتونی رایگان استفاده کنی.
> خوب میشی چون چار ای نداری


راستش ورزش خاصی دوست ندارم ولی یه زمانی چون باله خیلی دوست داشتم ورزش میکردم خودم یادمه انقدر تمرین کردم تونستم ۱۸۰ بزنم بعد دیگه بلوغ و مشکلاتم تو خانواده و تمام
من هم کتاب دلایلی برای زنده ماندن رو از صحبتای اقای شکوری پیدا کردم و میخونم

و کاملن موافقم چون چاره ای ندارم

----------


## strang

> *
> 
> ببین دوست عزیرم من هم مثل شما در یک زمانی شدیدا درگیر مشکلات روحی روانی بودم و همچنان هم دارو مصرف میکنم  و روانپزشک و ... هم رفتم و مفید بوده .
> الان هم نمیخوام هی بگم برو پزشک حضوری و اینا . 
> فقط اگر مشکل داری برای ملاقات حضوری با یک روانپزشک از سایت های دارای خدمات سلامت مثل زوپ و مدافون و اسنپ دکتر و دکتر ساینا و .... استفاده کن . 
> اونجا پزشک ها و روانپزشک های خبره ای دارند که میتونید با هزینه کمتر و از همه بهتر بدون رفت و آمد آنلاین مشکلتون رو بگید و کاملا پیگیر بشید . 
> پیشنهاد من زوپ هست . 
> این تجربه هم حاصل این بود که در دوران کرونا نیاز داشتم به دلیلی برم دکتر اما از این سایت ها استفاده کردم با هزینه کمتر و نتیجه خوبی هم گرفتم . ( توی نت بگردی کد تخفیف هم دارن ) 
> حتما امتحان کنیا !*


اینی که میگم شاید یکم خوشایند نباشه ولی اینکه یکی دیگه یجایی همین مشکل تو رو داره و تو تنها نیستی اروم کننده اس
خیلیی ممنون شما روانپزشک خاصی رو میشناسید

شاید مسخرست دیشب خواب دیدم رفتم پس مشاور و دارم باهاش صحبت میکنم اتفاقایی که افتاده بود با ادماش کنارم نسشته بودن و من سرشون داد میزدم انقدر که واقعا داشتم داد میزدم

----------


## moi

منم اضطراب شدید داشتم که درمان نشد منجر به پانیک وافسردگی شد درکنارش وسواس فکری هم گرفتم.مشاوره فقط درمانمو عقب انداخت چون مشکل کوچکی نداشتم که با مشاوره بخواد حل بشه،دکترم گفت چون اضطرابم به موقع درمان نشده باعث این همه بیماری در من شده،برای کنکور خوندن با وجود روزی اون همه قرص خوردن واقعا سخت بود بخصوص که سال آخری سردردهای عصبی هرروزه هم بهش اضافه شده بود ولی به خودم افتخار میکنم که تونستم باوجود همه مشکلات به آرزوم برسم.
اصلا دوست ندارم شماهم شرایط من رو تجربه کنید لطفا لطفا هرچه زودتر پیش پزشک برین واین بهونه های مسخره که نمیخوام خونوادم بفهمن رو بذارین کنار تا شرایطتون حادتر نشده.درمان های روانپزشکی هم طولانی مدتن یه چیز دوره ای نیستن که بخواین از خونوادتون پنهان کنید.
وهمچنین بقول دوستان این مشکلی نیس که اینجا بشه براش نسخه پیچید
پ ن:توی شهر ما چون روانپزشک خوب نبود پیش مغز واعصاب رفتم.از انتخابم هم راضی بودم

----------


## DrDark13

> راستش ورزش خاصی دوست ندارم ولی یه زمانی چون باله خیلی دوست داشتم ورزش میکردم خودم یادمه انقدر تمرین کردم تونستم ۱۸۰ بزنم بعد دیگه بلوغ و مشکلاتم تو خانواده و تمام
> من هم کتاب دلایلی برای زنده ماندن رو از صحبتای اقای شکوری پیدا کردم و میخونم
> 
> و کاملن موافقم چون چاره ای ندارم


اصلن کسی در جهان نیست که توی سن بلوغ و دوره جوانی مشکلات استرس، افسردگی و اضطراب  و به خصوص درگیری با خانواده رو تجربه نکرده باشه...
من خودم لحظه شماری میکنم از خونه بزنم بیرون برم خوابگاه دانشگاه با همه شرایط سختش. 
گاهی میشه به قصد زدن میرم سمت مامانم و خانواده هر چی میگن جوش میارم اما بعدا پشیمون میشم چون میدونم مال بحران نوجوانیه.از داد و بیداد و فشار عصبی همه صورتم جوش شده و وزنم شده 65 کیلو.
از خانواده ها هم نباید انتظاری داشت چون بدون سواد درست و حسابی و تحقیق درباره مسائل بچه هارو تحت فشار قرار میدن، ولی خب اونا جوری که خودشون بزرگ شد رفتار میکنن.
درباره ورزش هم اگه شرایط مالیش رو داری،یه باشگاه بدنسازی یا رزمی ثبت نام کنی خیلی بهتر از باله است . ورزش ریلکس کننده و اروم فقط شل تر و شکننده ترت میکنه...باید یه دیوار سیمانی دور خودت بکشی که هیچ چیزی توی جهان نتونه اسیبی بهت برسونه ....

----------


## strang

> منم اضطراب شدید داشتم که درمان نشد منجر به پانیک وافسردگی شد درکنارش وسواس فکری هم گرفتم.مشاوره فقط درمانمو عقب انداخت چون مشکل کوچکی نداشتم که با مشاوره بخواد حل بشه،دکترم گفت چون اضطرابم به موقع درمان نشده باعث این همه بیماری در من شده،برای کنکور خوندن با وجود روزی اون همه قرص خوردن واقعا سخت بود بخصوص که سال آخری سردردهای عصبی هرروزه هم بهش اضافه شده بود ولی به خودم افتخار میکنم که تونستم باوجود همه مشکلات به آرزوم برسم.
> اصلا دوست ندارم شماهم شرایط من رو تجربه کنید لطفا لطفا هرچه زودتر پیش پزشک برین واین بهونه های مسخره که نمیخوام خونوادم بفهمن رو بذارین کنار تا شرایطتون حادتر نشده.درمان های روانپزشکی هم طولانی مدتن یه چیز دوره ای نیستن که بخواین از خونوادتون پنهان کنید.
> وهمچنین بقول دوستان این مشکلی نیس که اینجا بشه براش نسخه پیچید
> پ ن:توی شهر ما چون روانپزشک خوب نبود پیش مغز واعصاب رفتم.از انتخابم هم راضی بودم





> اصلن کسی در جهان نیست که توی سن بلوغ و دوره جوانی مشکلات استرس، افسردگی و اضطراب  و به خصوص درگیری با خانواده رو تجربه نکرده باشه...
> من خودم لحظه شماری میکنم از خونه بزنم بیرون برم خوابگاه دانشگاه با همه شرایط سختش. 
> گاهی میشه به قصد زدن میرم سمت مامانم و خانواده هر چی میگن جوش میارم اما بعدا پشیمون میشم چون میدونم مال بحران نوجوانیه.از داد و بیداد و فشار عصبی همه صورتم جوش شده و وزنم شده 65 کیلو.
> از خانواده ها هم نباید انتظاری داشت چون بدون سواد درست و حسابی و تحقیق درباره مسائل بچه هارو تحت فشار قرار میدن، ولی خب اونا جوری که خودشون بزرگ شد رفتار میکنن.
> درباره ورزش هم اگه شرایط مالیش رو داری،یه باشگاه بدنسازی یا رزمی ثبت نام کنی خیلی بهتر از باله است . ورزش ریلکس کننده و اروم فقط شل تر و شکننده ترت میکنه...باید یه دیوار سیمانی دور خودت بکشی که هیچ چیزی توی جهان نتونه اسیبی بهت برسونه ....


من مشکلی با اینکه خانواده ام بفهمند ندارم و مشکلم بحران بلوغ یا از این جور چیزا نیست فراتر از اینهاست اونقدر که میدونم حالم بده و اصلا نمیتونم تمرکز کنم و فکر نکنم و درس بخونم ولی فقط دلم میخواد از این خونه برم همین 
داستاننم از این کاه کوه کردنو فکر الکی و شکم سیری نیست فقط حالم بده نمیتونم نفس بکشم

----------


## Hisen

> اینی که میگم شاید یکم خوشایند نباشه ولی اینکه یکی دیگه یجایی همین مشکل تو رو داره و تو تنها نیستی اروم کننده اس
> خیلیی ممنون شما روانپزشک خاصی رو میشناسید
> 
> شاید مسخرست دیشب خواب دیدم رفتم پس مشاور و دارم باهاش صحبت میکنم اتفاقایی که افتاده بود با ادماش کنارم نسشته بودن و من سرشون داد میزدم انقدر که واقعا داشتم داد میزدم


*خصوصی بهتون میگم .*

----------


## mobinax

من مشکلات خفیف تر شمارو داشتم رفتم پیش روانپزشک داروی ضدافسردگی مصرف میکنم یکساله خیلی بهتر شدم کمتر به خودکشی فکر میکنم راحت تر تلاش میکنم نمیدونم گفتنش درسته یا نه بی نسخه هم میدن عوارض خاصی هم نداره از داروخانه تهیه کنید بخورید البته تاکید میکنم تاکید میکنم اگر هزینه یا شرایط روانپزشک رفتن رو ندارید درغیر اینصورت حتتتتتما مراجعه کنید ک دارو مناسب خودتون مصرف کنید و اگر وقت دارید و کنکوری نیستید مرتب برید پیش روانشناس ولی روانپزشک زندگی منو خیلی بهبود بخشید

----------


## mobinax

ضمنا برای کمبود تمرکز تنها راهی ک نتیجه گرفتم خوردن دارو ی معروف بعد از نوار مغزی و تایید فوق تخصص اعصاب روان بود
من اختلال نقص توجه داشتم ک باتوجه به افسردگی مزمنی که داشتم تمرکز کردن حتی برای نیم ساعت عذاب بود الان خیلی بهتر شدم خداروشکر

----------


## DrDark13

> ضمنا برای کمبود تمرکز تنها راهی ک نتیجه گرفتم خوردن دارو ی معروف بعد از نوار مغزی و تایید فوق تخصص اعصاب روان بود
> من اختلال نقص توجه داشتم ک باتوجه به افسردگی مزمنی که داشتم تمرکز کردن حتی برای نیم ساعت عذاب بود الان خیلی بهتر شدم خداروشکر


سلام. شما adhd داشتید؟ من چند وقت پیش تست گرفتم که چند صفحه قبلم اپلودش کردم، و طبق اون تا حدی نقص توجه دارم، شما براش دارو مصرف کردید؟یا اینکه یسری تمرینات و مشاوره کمکتون کرد؟؟

----------


## moi

> من مشکلی با اینکه خانواده ام بفهمند ندارم و مشکلم بحران بلوغ یا از این جور چیزا نیست فراتر از اینهاست اونقدر که میدونم حالم بده و اصلا نمیتونم تمرکز کنم و فکر نکنم و درس بخونم ولی فقط دلم میخواد از این خونه برم همین 
> داستاننم از این کاه کوه کردنو فکر الکی و شکم سیری نیست فقط حالم بده نمیتونم نفس بکشم


کاش هر چه زودتر پیش دکتر می رفتین.منم مشکل بلوغ نداشتم،هنوز هم این مشکلات باهام هستن ولی با دوز خیلی خیلی پایین تر.مثلا پانیک وافسردگیم خوب شدن،زندگی خیلی راحتتر میشه وقتی آدم درمان درمان رو شروع میکنه.من که به هیچ وجه حاضر نیستم به اون زندگی مزخرف قبلیم برگردم

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط strang


سلام به همگی دوستان
تصمیم گرفتم امروز بیام انجمن شجاعتمو جمع کنم 
و یه سوال بپرسم

از شما کسی دچار پانیک اتک میشه 
چطور تونستین حلش بکنید

من سالها افسردگی داشتم و خودمو به اون راه میزدم و بی توجه بهش بودم یه حسی از درون نمیذاشت فرو بپاشم شده بود چند بار حالم خیلی بد باشه ولی این بار خیلی بدتر شدم یه سه هفته ای میشه کاملا تو اتاقم یه روزایی کاملا میخوابم یه موقعهاییم دو روز بیدارم بیرون نمیتونم برم حمام میرم حمله بهم دست میده بیشتر شبا با پتو میرم پشت بوم انگار تو خونه نمیتونم نفس بکشم لطفا لطفا اگر تجربه ای دارید کمک کنید
اوضاع خوبی ندارم و مشاورم نمیتونم برم
خانواده ام خبر ندارن 
سالهاست نمیدونن
فکر میکنن اینها رفتارهامه حوصله ندارم باهاشون حرف بزنم همش خوابم کم اشتها شدم همش یه طرف اینکه دیگه هیچ حسی ندارم حالم رو خرابتر میکنه اگه کسی کنارم گریه کنه هم هیچ حسی ندارم چند روز پیش مامانم میگفت اگه من بمیرم یه زنگ میزنی میگی متاسفم
چون تو این چند سال خیلی ازشون فاصله گرفتم بعد از یه اتفاق تو خانواده که من خاک برسر تنها کسیم که ازش خبر داشت و افسردگیم تو بلوغ تو مدرسه که تا اخر پیش دانشگاهیم بولیای مدرسه ول کن نبودن دروغ چرا... دوبارم میخواستم خودکشی کنم ولی الان هیچ حسی دیگه ندارم یه زمانی خیلییی گریه میکردم الان دیگه گریه ام نمیتونم بکنم خستم خیلی خسته 
دوست دارم ادامه بدم چند تاکنکور خراب کردم چندسال تو اتاق بودم و همه فکر میکردن درس میخونم 
امیدوارم این اولین بار و اخرین باری باشه که اینا رو گفتم 
دمتون گرم که خوندید


درود

دوست عزیز اینجا انجمن کنکوریه نه اتاق درمان بهتره به یک روانپزشک مراجعه کنید در کنار درمان میتونید راحت تر درس بخونید*

----------


## mobinax

> سلام. شما adhd داشتید؟ من چند وقت پیش تست گرفتم که چند صفحه قبلم اپلودش کردم، و طبق اون تا حدی نقص توجه دارم، شما براش دارو مصرف کردید؟یا اینکه یسری تمرینات و مشاوره کمکتون کرد؟؟


بله adhd داشتم تمرین اصلا مفید نبود دارومصرف میکنم با دوز پایین چند جلسه هم نوروفیدبک رفتم ولی خیلی دیربازده بود ادامه ندادم. روانپزشک من میگفت تست های اینترنی نمیتونن نقص توجه رو ثابت کنن بهترین راهش نوار مغزیه

----------


## strang

۱۳دی
۱۳۰تست ۶ساعت

That's hurt like hell but I'm the survivor :Y (612):  :Y (386):

----------


## Hisen

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط strang


۱۳دی
۱۳۰تست ۶ساعت

That's hurt like hell but I'm the survivor


از اون بنده خدا مشاوره گرفتید؟
*

----------


## strang

۱۸دی
این ۵روز داشتم محیطم رو عوض میکردم و خداروشکر حل شد والان آزاااد و رهااا با باد میرقصم  :Yahoo (20): 

۶ساعت> اتمام فصل ۳ و ابتدای ۴ زیست دهم دینی دهم درس۱۱
۱۱۰تست
لوکیشن گرند مادرز هاوس
پ ن :ببخشید اگر اینو میگم ولی الان یه تاپیک از دوستی دیدم که گزارشها رو مینوشت کار باحالی بودمیخواستم بگم لطفا تو این تاپیک نیاید :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## strang

بسم الله
۱۸دی
۹/۵ساعت ۱۱۰ تست
تستام کمه :Yahoo (2):  امروز عمومی نداشتم ولی تازه اولشه 

رو به جلو همچنان مُصِر :Yahoo (16):

----------


## strang

بسم الله
۱۹دی
۹ساعت
۱۵۷تست :Yahoo (4): 

تو که نمیدانی!شاید خدا بعد از این وضع تازه ای رقم بزند 
طلاق ایه ۱

----------


## strang

بسم الله
۲۰دی
۹ ساعت
۱۵۰تست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## strang

بسم الله
۲۱دی

۱۰ساعت
۱۰۵تست (سالی یه بار یه تست ریاضی میزنم از بس کندم :Yahoo (22): )

صبحا دیگه نمیتونم بیام کلاب فقط اخرشبا میام برای گزارش
 :Yahoo (9):

----------

